# How to confirm network speed



## vtwep (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi,

Just got FiOS. Just installed two Tivo Premiere XL units as well. I have the FiOS wireless disabled and have my Cisco WRT310N router sending out wireless. At each Tivo, I have a Buffalo WLI-TX4-AG300N.

During set up, I called their support as I saw no option for selecting N as my network preference. They told me not to worry and that it would default to that if my router was sending N.

Last night, I tried transferring a show from one Tivo to another. It was taking forever, so I canceled it. About 20 min transferred in about 45 minutes.

The Tivos were just hooked up yesterday - not sure if that plays a role or not.

Is there a way for me to check the connection type/speed on the Tivo units? Or does anyone know a way to confirm that my Buffalo ethernet converters are in fact using the N signals?

Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Go into the phone/network menu and look at network diagnostics. Then look at the transfer history and it will shows the speeds of the last transfers.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> Go into the phone/network menu and look at network diagnostics. Then look at the transfer history and it will shows the speeds of the last transfers.


Thanks, didn't know that was there.

Incoming DVR transfer: 7.33 Mb/s
Outgoing DVR transfer: 5.96 Mb/s
Video Download: 20.23 Mb/s

Is this in the ballpark for transfers? Seems awfully slow, way less than real time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Very very slow.
I get 10x that for Premiere transfers and I've been getting 32mbs for video downloads from Amazon. And also around 32mbs for transfer to/ from the PC.

My speeds are the same whether I use a wireless N bridge or my wired network.

Those speeds seem like wireless G and B speeds


----------



## vtwep (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks! Will check mine in a bit and post back to see what you guys think. Appreciate it!


----------



## vtwep (Apr 6, 2010)

incoming DVR transfer: 7.63 Mb/s
Video Download: 11.88 Mb/s

Saw that it took 35 minutes before I stopped my transfer last night and had 20 minutes of that program transferred.


----------



## harric (Apr 5, 2010)

I am also having very slow transfer in and out speeds from Tivo Premiere boxes on my network (5.9Mb/s). I have Fios installed, with thier new Westell router. I have one Tivo box wired straigt from the router, and two other wired via powerline adapters. Is there a setting in the Westell router to change to correct for the Powerline adapters?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

harric said:


> I am also having very slow transfer in and out speeds from Tivo Premiere boxes on my network (5.9Mb/s). I have Fios installed, with thier new Westell router. I have one Tivo box wired straigt from the router, and two other wired via powerline adapters. Is there a setting in the Westell router to change to correct for the Powerline adapters?


While that's a question for Verizon, I'll go out on a limb and say "no". You may want to take advantage of the Verizon MoCA that's running around on your coax.

Check eBay for NIM-100s - they are a game changer. Same for vtwep.


----------



## vtwep (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks. Just found a LAN test that I downloaded from CNET. My LAN write speed came in at 17.145 Mb/s and my LAN Read speed came in at 20.447 Mb/s.

Those don't seem very impressive to me. Perhaps I have an issue in my router set up. But I am fairly certain I set it up so the Verizon router did NOT send out wireless, but my Cisco N does.

Anyone have any suggestions? Or if there is other info I can provide to help diagnose? Networking is something I'm not familiar with.

Thanks.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

vtwep said:


> Thanks. Just found a LAN test that I downloaded from CNET. My LAN write speed came in at 17.145 Mb/s and my LAN Read speed came in at 20.447 Mb/s.
> 
> Those don't seem very impressive to me. Perhaps I have an issue in my router set up. But I am fairly certain I set it up so the Verizon router did NOT send out wireless, but my Cisco N does.
> 
> ...


My initial impression would be that all wireless 'N' may not be created equal - i.e. Cisco 'N' <> Buffalo 'N' and you may only be realizing "G' speeds.

Then again, I might be nuts


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

rocko said:


> My initial impression would be that all wireless 'N' may not be created equal - i.e. Cisco 'N' <> Buffalo 'N' and you may only be realizing "G' speeds.
> 
> Then again, I might be nuts


I can't speak about this specific issue, but I can say that on some protocols (PCIe, ie, PCI express),the protocol says you can do up to this, but some manufacturers (Intel!!!! Damn you!!!!) only implement the minimum required.

For a piece of hardware I was working on, Intel's idiocy reduced the available bandwidth by about 30%. They decided to save ~64bytes on a line buffer in their hardware, and that reduced the total system throughput by so much it almost made their chip unusable.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

vtwep said:


> Thanks. Just found a LAN test that I downloaded from CNET. My LAN write speed came in at 17.145 Mb/s and my LAN Read speed came in at 20.447 Mb/s.


One pitfall in using wireless N equipment from different manufacturers is that there are sometimes interoperability issues that significantly reduce performance. When possible, it is preferable to use wireless N equipment from the same vendor, or at least wireless equipment based on chipsets from the same manufacturer. Smallnetbuilder.com usually includes such technical information with its reviews.

When using wireless access points, you've also got be careful how your equipment is configured. Every access point configured as a WDS repeater or repeater bridge -- the mode usually associated with plug-and-play setup -- cuts your bandwidth in half. If your wireless N throughput is 60Mbps from the router to a client, adding one access point configured as a repeater bridge will cut maximum throughput to 60/2 = 30Mbps. Adding a second will cut your wireless throughput to 60/3 = 20Mbps. To avoid this problem, each wireless access point must be configured as a *"client" bridge* rather than a WDS repeater or repeater bridge; for many access points, this is an option during initial PC / software setup.

_From what I recall, TiVo's upcoming 802.11n adapter will include physical switch to toggle between client and bridge repeater modes. On the TiVo adapter, client mode --- the mode needed for optimal performance -- is the default, the opposite of many 802.11n access points._

I also recommend 5GHz-capable routers and clients to avoid interference with the 2.4GHz band. Your equipment looks to be 2.4GHz only, and the WRT610N does not appear to be one of the better performers. Average wireless 802.11n throughput in 2.4GHz 40GHz mode was reported as 33.5Mbps usable, which drops as low as 11Mbps if two access points are configure as WDS repeaters or repeater bridges.


----------



## vtwep (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the info! I may just hold off until the Tivo N adapter comes out - I think I read sometime in May. And I would *hope* that could make life a lot easier and give me the speeds I am hoping to achieve. I'm sure there is a reason for it, but it would have made things a lot easier for non-network-experts like me to get these things going with a built in wireless card in the Tivo units.


----------



## vtwep (Apr 6, 2010)

would something like this work better for me? They have two similar ones - one is listed as an access point, and one is listed as a bridge:

Cisco Linksys - Dual-Band Wireless-N Ethernet Bridge
Model: WET610N


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

You may be able to configure your existing Buffalo WLI-TX4-AG300N in the correct mode. I don't have time now, but I'll look at the online manual (if one exists) this evening.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I have to tell you, depending on your locations that this really isn't uncharacteristic for a wireless N LAN. I rarely get wireless transfer speeds above ten megabits/s and I have a dual radio router with a dedicated channel for N communications. Wireless is very sensitive to location and is just really...quirky. _Some _people get very fast speeds, but there just isn't any reliable algorithm for making it happen.

If it's important to you to get fast transfer speeds I'd really recommend getting a MOCA bridge. You can buy a used FIOS router and convert it to a dumb MoCA bridge for $30 and get much faster and more reliable speeds.



vtwep said:


> Thanks. Just found a LAN test that I downloaded from CNET. My LAN write speed came in at 17.145 Mb/s and my LAN Read speed came in at 20.447 Mb/s.
> 
> Those don't seem very impressive to me. Perhaps I have an issue in my router set up. But I am fairly certain I set it up so the Verizon router did NOT send out wireless, but my Cisco N does.
> 
> ...


----------



## vtwep (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks bkdtv - appreciate it!

Thanks fyodor - with the speeds I am getting now, the multi-room viewing feature will be worthless. And based on that, I assume the Netflix features, etc, will be also (can't say for sure as I haven't gotten that far...only been "playing" since yesterday). So, those are my real concerns - the added features that we're paying for are things I'd like to use, but if my network is going to make those features pointless, I'm torn.

Thanks.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

fyodor said:


> If it's important to you to get fast transfer speeds I'd really recommend getting a MOCA bridge. You can buy a used FIOS router and convert it to a dumb MoCA bridge for $30 and get much faster and more reliable speeds.


Hence my recommendation for NIM-100s farther up in the thread. This is an added bonus for Verizon FIOS customers - built in MoCA.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

fyodor said:


> I have to tell you, depending on your locations that this really isn't uncharacteristic for a wireless N LAN. I rarely get wireless transfer speeds above ten megabits/s and I have a dual radio router with a dedicated channel for N communications. Wireless is very sensitive to location and is just really...quirky. _Some _people get very fast speeds, but there just isn't any reliable algorithm for making it happen.
> 
> If it's important to you to get fast transfer speeds I'd really recommend getting a MOCA bridge. You can buy a used FIOS router and convert it to a dumb MoCA bridge for $30 and get much faster and more reliable speeds.


Every wireless N (2.4 and 5Ghz) network I've setup using the Dlink DAP1522 units (which can be configured for either a Wireless Bridge or an Access Point) has no problem getting 100mbs to 150mbs+ throughput. Even using a cheap $40 Dlink DIR 615 wireless router at my girlfriends gets close to 100mbs throughput with 2.4 GHz N.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Just for comparison, I'm getting:

Incoming DVR Transfer 91.69 Mb/s
Outgoing DVR transfer 88.48 Mb/s

with a wired 10/100 Cat5e setup.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

curiousgeorge said:


> Just for comparison, I'm getting:
> 
> Incoming DVR Transfer 91.69 Mb/s
> Outgoing DVR transfer 88.48 Mb/s
> ...


Quite impressive.



















My average result is in the mid 70s, but I see 85-90Mbps periodically in classic.

MoCA seems to cut throughput by 5-10Mbps compared to wired ethernet.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Every wireless N (2.4 and 5Ghz) network I've setup using the Dlink DAP1522 units (which can be configured for either a Wireless Bridge or an Access Point) has no problem getting 100mbs to 150mbs+ throughput. Even using a cheap $40 Dlink DIR 615 wireless router at my girlfriends gets close to 100mbs throughput with 2.4 GHz N.


I guess it depends a lot on layout. Looking at the Small Network Builder Charts, which break up by location, none of the different-floor locations get more than 20-30 megabits/s for most products.

I'm not doubting your results, but a lot of people, including those that review these types of products get much worse results (the point being that there aren't reliable fixes that will make things work better).

Keep in mind that the OP also has both Tivos connected wirelessly, so the router has to manage two separate radio links and at best will only transfer as fast as the slowest/most distant radio link. I don't know how his home is laid out, but I assume that at least one of the devices is on a different floor from the router.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

vtwep said:


> Thanks bkdtv - appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks fyodor - with the speeds I am getting now, the multi-room viewing feature will be worthless. And based on that, I assume the Netflix features, etc, will be also (can't say for sure as I haven't gotten that far...only been "playing" since yesterday). So, those are my real concerns - the added features that we're paying for are things I'd like to use, but if my network is going to make those features pointless, I'm torn.
> 
> Thanks.


I think that you'll probably be OK with Netflix. The 20 megabits/s that you're seeing for video downloads (and even the 7 for transfers) should be sufficient.

I suspect that the reason that you see such poor MRV performance (compared to your video download speeds) is that your router has to do two wireless links when it is MRVing between the Tivos.

You might want to try getting a MoCA bridge for one of the devices so that the network only has to do one wireless link for MRV. Though really I would get it for both.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

7mbs for transfers is nowhere near sufficient. Sufficient would be just fast enough to watch an HD transfer in realtime. Which you can't with 7mbs speeds.


----------



## vtwep (Apr 6, 2010)

ok - so got and configured 2 Linksys WET610N gaming/video adapters. I am not getting speeds like curiousgeorge, but I did see an improvement.

For some reason, my outgoing DVR transfer history has not updated, but the incoming has:

Fam Room incoming DVR Transfer: 23.71 Mb/s
Basement incoming DVR Transfer: 24.49 Mb/s

So my speeds have slightly more than tripled. Is this "good enough"? Is this fast enough for Netflix watching or streaming photos/video from the PC?

Thanks again for all the advice/replies.

(didn't see the second page of replies before typing this message...I'll follow up with MoCA in a moment)


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for everyones help. This forum is awesome!

Thanks to you guys I've decided to go With a Moca setup. Hopefully I won't have any issues with FIOS.

Does this look like what I need to hook up 2 tivo's and run my Fios TV, Internet and phone service? 

Netgear MCAB1001 MoCA Coax-Ethernet Adapter Kit (Black)

I know the price is probably expensive to you guys ($200) that said I can get something for $30 bucks, but if it works it will be worth every penny. Am I also correct in thinking I only need ONE of these as the Verizon modom is already Moca enabled?


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> 7mbs for transfers is nowhere near sufficient. Sufficient would be just fast enough to watch an HD transfer in realtime. Which you can't with 7mbs speeds.


I was commenting on Netflix usability. I meant that even if he was getting 7mbs, that it should be fast enough to watch netflix.


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

vtwep said:


> ok - so got and configured 2 Linksys WET610N gaming/video adapters. I am not getting speeds like curiousgeorge, but I did see an improvement.
> 
> For some reason, my outgoing DVR transfer history has not updated, but the incoming has:
> 
> ...


I believe that you only need something in the range of 7mbps for the best Netflix streaming. As far as streaming video from PC, etc., you should also be fine as long as your bitrate isn't higher than 23-24 mbps. Unless you are trying to stream Blu-Ray rips, it will likely be fine.


----------



## vtwep (Apr 6, 2010)

if I were to go with the Actiontec MoCA adapters, do I simply put my coax in, another coax out to the Tivo, and then the ethernet out to the Tivo? And if so, what kind of numbers would one expect in this setup?

My apologies for all these questions. I'm a bit overwhelmed right now trying to jump back into Tivo, learn all the networking tricks, as well as working with some FiOS STB's, etc. It's all hitting at once, and I figure I should get the network set first, and then start learning the other pieces.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...TF8&me=&qid=1262453575&sr=8-2-catcorr&seller=



txporter said:


> I believe that you only need something in the range of 7mbps for the best Netflix streaming. As far as streaming video from PC, etc., you should also be fine as long as your bitrate isn't higher than 23-24 mbps. Unless you are trying to stream Blu-Ray rips, it will likely be fine.


Great...thanks!


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

The kit you ordered has two adapters. You need an adapter at every location where you are bridging Ethernet to Coax.

So if you have two Tivos, neither of which is connected to your router, this kit has what you need. If you only have one Tivo or if one of your Tivos is hardwired to your router, this kit is overkill and you should be able to find a single adapter for half the price.

The kit is designed for a user trying to bridge one location to a router. Most people will need two adapters for one remote location - an adapter to bridge the remote location to the coax and another to bridge the router to the coax. Your FIOS router should have this bridging capability built in.



E. Norma Stitz said:


> Thanks for everyones help. This forum is awesome!
> 
> Thanks to you guys I've decided to go With a Moca setup. Hopefully I won't have any issues with FIOS.
> 
> ...


----------



## vtwep (Apr 6, 2010)

ok...I have the MI424WR router (disabled broadcast / using the Cisco N for that). I am going to get two of the MoCA adapters and try that out. Hopefully it's pretty straight forward / plug-n-play? I'll give it a shot this weekend and report back.

THANKS!


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

The dedicated MoCA adapters are super-simple. You'd connect them in the manner you described. No setup is necessary. You plug them in and they work.

In terms of numbers, I think people with double-premiere setups are seeing 80 megabits/s. I don't have a premiere, but my PC-PC transfers top off at around 50 megabits/s (Tivo S3s and HDs are processor-limited to much lower speeds)

However there are all sorts of driver/setup issues involved for PCs, so I'm not sure if it's a hardware issue. The level of stability and reliability is much higher than with wireless.



vtwep said:


> if I were to go with the Actiontec MoCA adapters, do I simply put my coax in, another coax out to the Tivo, and then the ethernet out to the Tivo? And if so, what kind of numbers would one expect in this setup?
> 
> My apologies for all these questions. I'm a bit overwhelmed right now trying to jump back into Tivo, learn all the networking tricks, as well as working with some FiOS STB's, etc. It's all hitting at once, and I figure I should get the network set first, and then start learning the other pieces.
> 
> ...


----------



## vtwep (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks fyodor...each step along this thread has helped me improve my speeds. I'm hoping the MoCA adapters are the final piece of the puzzle! I'm anxious to try them out...


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

This is a pretty good deal for a dedicated NIM-100 bridge. I've bought from this vendor before and had good experiences.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Motorola-NIM100...dZViewItemQQptZPCC_Modems?hash=item2eac5df1a7


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

fyodor said:


> The kit you ordered has two adapters. You need an adapter at every location where you are bridging Ethernet to Coax.
> 
> So if you have two Tivos, neither of which is connected to your router, this kit has what you need. If you only have one Tivo or if one of your Tivos is hardwired to your router, this kit is overkill and you should be able to find a single adapter for half the price.


Ya, I know it's overkill, but I can find another use for the extra box. I have one TIVO in my bedroom that is using an Airport Express and another TIVO in my Living room that is hardwired into an Airport Extreme, the extreme is hardwired into the FIOS modom. I shouldn't have to touch the Living room setup, correct?


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

E. Norma Stitz said:


> Ya, I know it's overkill, but I can find another use for the extra box. I have one TIVO in my bedroom that is using an Airport Express and another TIVO in my Living room that is hardwired into an Airport Extreme, the extreme is hardwired into the FIOS modom. I shouldn't have to touch the Living room setup, correct?


Yeah. You shouldn't have to do anything with the living room setup. I assume that your FIOS modem is set up with the MoCA LAN bridge automatically active, but I don't have FIOS, so I don't know for sure. There are a lot of FIOS people on the boards so one of them should be able to confirm.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

vtwep said:


> thanks fyodor...each step along this thread has helped me improve my speeds. I'm hoping the MoCA adapters are the fina piece of the puzzle! I'm anxious to try them out...


I really like it - I've put adapters in a few rooms where the computers don't really need high speed connections (like my home-office) but it's such an easy and reliable way to extend the network.


----------



## vtwep (Apr 6, 2010)

my MoCA adapters are "out for delivery" so I'll be setting them up at some point today. Doing some reading, I have a question:

Will I need splitters at each Tivo location? Some have writtent that I will need to take the coax from the wall, put it into a splitter, then run one coax into the adapter and one coax into the Tivo (and then of course plugging the ethernet into the Tivo). And if I need splitters, do I need a certain frequency?

Is this true? Or do I just need to run the wall coax into the adapter, then a coax from the adapter to the Tivo?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

vtwep said:


> my MoCA adapters are "out for delivery" so I'll be setting them up at some point today. Doing some reading, I have a question:
> 
> Will I need splitters at each Tivo location? Some have writtent that I will need to take the coax from the wall, put it into a splitter, then run one coax into the adapter and one coax into the Tivo (and then of course plugging the ethernet into the Tivo). And if I need splitters, do I need a certain frequency?
> 
> Is this true? Or do I just need to run the wall coax into the adapter, then a coax from the adapter to the Tivo?


My coax passes-through the NIMs - no split. If your adapter supports pass-through that's the way to go.

Pass-through isn't indicated in the case with set-top boxes. Since that's not relevent here you can ignore.


----------



## vtwep (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks...I'll give that a try first. Appreciate it.


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

vtwep said:


> thanks...I'll give that a try first. Appreciate it.


I've got a set of these and it passes coax video through the device splendidly.

You can also put a network switch on the Ethernet side of the device if you want to connect more devices. My netgear mocha network adaptor for the living room is supporting Tivo, PS3, Roku, SlingBox, 2nd wifi basestation bridged. And it works flawlessly.

This should change your experience significantly.


----------



## vtwep (Apr 6, 2010)

ok, I'm getting closer! Got the adapters, and set them up - just as you all said, pretty much just straight plug-n-play. wall coax to adapter, coax from adapter to Tivo, ethernet from adapter to Tivo. Worked right away, network saw them right away, etc.

Here is my experience right now: Tivo A - basement. Tivo B - family room

Right after hook up - rebooted Tivo A to install service update. Right after it came back, I transferred a show to Tivo A - 87.8 speed!

Tivo B - transferred show from Tivo A - only 30.43

Rebooted Tivo B

Tivo B - transferred show from Tivo A two times - 84.10 and 87.28

Went back to Tivo A, transfer from Tivo B - 37.13. Tried again - 26.63.

Rebooted Tivo A

Transfer shot to Tivo A - 85.44

Back to Tivo B - transfer show from Tivo A - 31.4

So for some reason it seems that I can only get the fastest speeds one-way unless I do a Tivo restart/reboot. Does that make sense? Is there a fix? Or should I just be happy at this point?

Thanks!


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

It might be a performance issue with the Premieres or they're doing some sort of setup and indexing. Since you can transfer fast enough to watch in real time and skip commercials I might try giving it a little while to see if the problem persists.


----------



## vtwep (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, fyodor. For now, it seems to do everything I want it to and we've come a LONG way from my original set up. I'll take your advice and do some more tests in a few days and see where it is.

Thanks. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Anyone know what the speeds would probably be between series3 and series 4?

Both on wired ethernet?

Right now, tivohd to tivohd is about 12mbps on my ethernet network


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

philhu said:


> Anyone know what the speeds would probably be between series3 and series 4?
> 
> Both on wired ethernet?
> 
> Right now, tivohd to tivohd is about 12mbps on my ethernet network


I thought I had seen a post from bkdtv on it, but can't find it now. From what I recall, he said that it was only slightly faster between Series3 and Series4 than between two Series3 machines. For a wired connection, your numbers sound low. I usually get ~25mbps between my TivoHD without adjusting to blank channels. Up to ~35mbps if tuned.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

txporter said:


> I thought I had seen a post from bkdtv on it, but can't find it now. From what I recall, he said that it was only slightly faster between Series3 and Series4 than between two Series3 machines. For a wired connection, your numbers sound low. I usually get ~25mbps between my TivoHD without adjusting to blank channels. Up to ~35mbps if tuned.


The Original Series 3 wired to the TPXL wired runs at about 3X for real time for a HD network program MRV. The Series 3 to Series 3 runs about 1.3X for me.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

vtwep said:


> my MoCA adapters are "out for delivery" so I'll be setting them up at some point today. Doing some reading, I have a question:
> 
> Will I need splitters at each Tivo location? Some have writtent that I will need to take the coax from the wall, put it into a splitter, then run one coax into the adapter and one coax into the Tivo (and then of course plugging the ethernet into the Tivo). And if I need splitters, do I need a certain frequency?
> 
> Is this true? Or do I just need to run the wall coax into the adapter, then a coax from the adapter to the Tivo?


I didn't need a splitter. I ran the coax out of the wall into the Moca in, Moca out (supplied coax) to TiVo in and ethernet from Tivo to Moca box and HDMI out to TV of course.

I'm seeing between 80 - 90 Mbs transfers. A one hour HD recording takes about 6 minutes to transfer.


----------



## vtwep (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks everyone. I did some more testing yesterday with more time inbetween tests, and everything seems to be great! Anywhere from 75-85 Mb/s transfers.

Thanks for all the advice/info!


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

lessd said:


> The Original Series 3 wired to the TPXL wired runs at about 3X for real time for a HD network program MRV. The Series 3 to Series 3 runs about 1.3X for me.


What do you get going from TPXL to S3? I'm probably only going to be upgrading one of my machines.


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

lessd said:


> The Original Series 3 wired to the TPXL wired runs at about 3X for real time for a HD network program MRV. The Series 3 to Series 3 runs about 1.3X for me.


Wow! That is quite an improvement. Thanks for datapoint.


----------

